# Minimum rate per mile proposed in sacramento..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I heard from someone that the Sacramento city council is considering a proposal..to institute a minimum per mile rate of $3.00 in city limits.. $4.00 from the airport and a maximum of $5.50.. This would affect all TNR.. including uber.. 

If true, and it passes..it would be a game changer.. 

I heard a few other cities have already done this.. (Orlando).. 

This could be a good strategy for us to force uber to up their rates.. 

If they don't ..we petition the local governments.. I know taxis are on board with this...


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

That'd be awesome!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> That'd be awesome!


I'd be living pretty at $4..a mile..from the airport.. and the funny thing is I don't think Uber would lose any PAXs..


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Orlando may have instituted this change......but we have yet to see if Fuber will comply. It's not like they have a very sterling record of adhering to any regulations they don't like.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Orlando may have instituted this change......but we have yet to see if Fuber will comply. It's not like they have a very sterling record of adhering to any regulations they don't like.


If they don't comply..they will be in contempt..kinda like happened in NV.. now uber has completely pulled out of NV..

If orlando holds uber's feet to the fire..they will either comply or get shut down.. and Orlando seems serious...


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

That's the best news I've heard all day. I wish it were state wide. Hopefully other cities will follow. It will also kill surge, which is good for passengers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> ..kinda like happened in NV.. now uber has completely pulled out of NV...


NV is a completely different ball game.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> NV is a completely different ball game.


Is Nevada taxi cabs set up like NY where cab companies buy medallions?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> That's the best news I've heard all day. I wish it were state wide. Hopefully other cities will follow. It will also kill surge, which is good for passengers.


I think if anything Uber would actually gain customers if they did away with surge and just instituted a higher fare..

Most people still would pay equal or even more then a taxi..hope city councils do this... and force uber's hand..


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I think if anything Uber would actually gain customers if they did away with surge and just instituted a higher fare..
> 
> Most people still would pay equal or even more then a taxi..hope city councils do this... and force uber's hand..


I would agree. Dallas TX passengers used to tell me that all the time. It would be a "win win for drivers & pax".


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I think if anything Uber would actually gain customers if they did away with surge and just instituted a higher fare..
> 
> Most people still would pay equal or even more then a taxi..hope city councils do this... and force uber's hand..


That is probably true. $2.00 - $2.50 a mile is about perfect in most areas IMHO. What Uber doesn't realize is that it would be enough to destroy the taxi companies still especially if they add an optional tip button. People aren't going to drive a taxi when they can do Uber, make their own hours, and take 80% + tips versus a $500/week lease. And for the most part passengers seem to see Uber as a premium service as opposed to a value service so being the same price as the taxis works.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> And for the most part passengers seem to see Uber as a premium service as opposed to a value service so being the same price as the taxis works.


This.

I can't for the life of me figure out the strategic advantage Uber gains by giving away a better, faster way of transportation.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Any forced increase in rates would likely come with a commission increase for Drivers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Any forced increase in rates would likely come with a commission increase for Drivers.


Not likely.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Any forced increase in rates would likely come with a commission increase for Drivers.


What would you prefer?

$3.00 a mile with 25% commision..
OR

0.90 a mile with 20% commision ..

I personally wouldn't mind if they rose the commision If we got $3.00-$4.00 a mile..


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

observer said:


> Not likely.


What? You think we would be the beneficiaries of mandated increases? We pay the Commission to UBER, UBER does not pay us a Commission.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> What? You think we would be the beneficiaries of mandated increases? We pay the Commission to UBER, UBER does not pay us a Commission.


Just because the fare is raised doesn't mean Uber has to keep paying on a commission basis. Uber will always pay the least possible to drivers. They will stop paying commission and pay strictly per mile. Somewhere around what they are currently paying drivers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> What? You think we would be the beneficiaries of mandated increases? We pay the Commission to UBER, UBER does not pay us a Commission.


When's last time you sent a check to Uber paying them their commission?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Not trying to put anyone down, just trying to keep a realistic view. I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

observer said:


> Just because the fare is raised doesn't mean Uber has to keep paying on a commission basis. Uber will always pay the least possible to drivers. They will stop paying commission and pay strictly per mile. Somewhere around what they are currently paying drivers.


Again, UBER is not paying us the commission. WE are paying UBER the commission for the use of their APP.
They do pay us strictly by miles (and time) now, with their commission of 20 percent removed.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Stop calling it a commission, and start calling it a booking fee.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Again, UBER is not paying us the commission. WE are paying UBER the commission for the use of their APP.
> They do pay us strictly by miles (and time) now, with their commission of 20 percent removed.


Like I posted earlier, if they were to be legislated to charge a higher fare, they would likely pay STRICTLY by the mile and not charge commission. Somewhere near what they are currently paying drivers. Keeping the rest of higher fare to themselves.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I can see their email now,

Dear Uber Partner,

Uber has decided to stop charging you our commission!! You will now recieve the entire .78 cents per mile!! 

Uber on!


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I heard from someone that the Sacramento city council is considering a proposal..to institute a minimum per mile rate of $3.00 in city limits.. $4.00 from the airport and a maximum of $5.50.. This would affect all TNR.. including uber..
> 
> If true, and it passes..it would be a game changer..
> 
> ...


Uber x Orlando:


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Uber x Orlando:


Uber has violated many laws. One more-who cares?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> Uber x Orlando:


It hasn't taken effect yet... it takes effect in February..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> Uber has violated many laws. One more-who cares?


If the city imposes that requirement they will have no choice but to cooperate or pull out of Orlando...like they pulled out of NV..

That's why we should try to get more cities to follow suit... that way uber will either have to play ball or end up being kicked out of market after market..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

observer said:


> Like I posted earlier, if they were to be legislated to charge a higher fare, they would likely pay STRICTLY by the mile and not charge commission. Somewhere near what they are currently paying drivers. Keeping the rest of higher fare to themselves.


I guess I'm not understanding...paying strictly by mile at $4.00 a mile is not a bad deal to me..unless I'm missing..something...


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I heard a few other cities have already done this.. (Orlando)..


yes it begins in Orlando on Feb1st i believe.. this is going to be the most interesting of things, as the true colors will likely come out about uberX .. it's the low price that all the spoiled riders are in love with.. so in 10 days we'll see just how in love the Orlandians are when their uberX is same $$ as a fully-licensed taxi


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> yes it begins in Orlando on Feb1st i believe.. this is going to be the most interesting of things, as the true colors will likely come out about uberX .. it's the low price that all the spoiled riders are in love with.. so in 10 days we'll see just how in love the Orlandians are when their uberX is same $$ as a fully-licensed taxi


Hopefully Sac..is next...!!!! And then we drive a successful effort to push minimum fares in all cities uber operates in.. Finally a living wage...imagine that..!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> .. so in 10 days we'll see just how in love the Orlandians are when their uberX is same $$ as a fully-licensed taxi


*Maybe* in 10 days we'll see just how in love the Orlandians are when their uberX is same $$ as a fully-licensed taxi.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Stop calling it a commission, and start calling it a booking fee.


Wrong. A booking fee is set amount. $1 Safe Ride is a booking fee. 20%-28% is a commission. We pay both.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> *Maybe* in 10 days we'll see just how in love the Orlandians are when their uberX is same $$ as a fully-licensed taxi.


Orlando better not sell their soul to the devil..


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> *Maybe* in 10 days we'll see just how in love the Orlandians are when their uberX is same $$ as a fully-licensed taxi.


I'm assuming what you mean is that Uber may yet again defy the law and just continue to charge 1960's taxi rates


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I guess I'm not understanding...paying strictly by mile at $4.00 a mile is not a bad deal to me..unless I'm missing..something...


If they can get drivers to accept .90 per mile, why would they pay 4.00 per mile?

The drivers decide to get paid .90 per mile because they keep driving at that rate.

It would be great if Uber did pay more, but they won't, they will always pay the least amount possible to drivers.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> *Maybe* in 10 days we'll see just how in love the Orlandians are when their uberX is same $$ as a fully-licensed taxi.


I drove when the rate was $2.20/mile. Business was GREAT! They hate Mears. All of them.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

observer said:


> If they can get drivers to accept .90 per mile, why would they pay 4.00 per mile?
> 
> The drivers decide to get paid .90 per mile because they keep driving at that rate.
> 
> It would be great if Uber did pay more, but they won't, they will always pay the least amount possible to drivers.


So to understand correctly..Sac raises it rates to 4.00..but uber only pays us at 0.90 still? That would for all intensive purposes declare war..

I would personally lead a mutiny against any driver willingly accepting 0.90 a mile when uber is charging 4.00..


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I would personally lead a mutiny against any driver willingly accepting 0.90 a mile when uber is charging 4.00..


And I'm sure many would support you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So to understand correctly..Sac raises it rates to 4.00..but uber only pays us at 0.90 still? That would for all intensive purposes declare war..
> 
> I would personally lead a mutiny against any driver willingly accepting 0.90 a mile when uber is charging 4.00..


Yupp, that is exactly what I think Uber will do.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

There's a saying I tell my kids,

*He who has the money, makes the rules.
*


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how this could play out. At current time, this issue is not on the agenda for the council. Mayor Johnson may come into this as he and Travis are pretty close as he invited Travis to the last Mayor Leadership and Uber had contributed $50,000 to a particular cause of the mayor. The Mayor has also designated Uber as a designated service for the Sacramento Kings. Money talks.....


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ooooooo ...


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

PT Go said:


> It will be interesting to see how this could play out. At current time, this issue is not on the agenda for the council. Mayor Johnson may come into this as he and Travis are pretty close as he invited Travis to the last Mayor Leadership and Uber had contributed $50,000 to a particular cause of the mayor. The Mayor has also designated Uber as a designated service for the Sacramento Kings. Money talks.....


The council can override KJ... and don't forget the taxis can also flex their muscles.. out of desperation if not anything else..


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So to understand correctly..Sac raises it rates to 4.00..but uber only pays us at 0.90 still? That would for all intensive purposes declare war..
> 
> I would personally lead a mutiny against any driver willingly accepting 0.90 a mile when uber is charging 4.00..


Hopefully they would split the difference and everybody would be happ!


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> If they don't comply..they will be in contempt..kinda like happened in NV.. now uber has completely pulled out of NV..
> 
> If orlando holds uber's feet to the fire..they will either comply or get shut down.. and Orlando seems serious...


Orlando is just one city among dozens in Central Florida. For Uber to pull out of Orlando would be just like it agreed to not pick up at MCO.

It would suck for drivers that get most of their fares in the Orlando city limits, but really would not affect Uber's operations in Central Florida.

Just saying this to all those that think Uber will give in to Orlando. There are precedents. They have pulled out of places like Auburn, AL and Vancouver. They have refused to go into places like Las Vegas. All the while continuing to operate all around those places. They are more likely to run a shame campaign on why you can get dropped off in Orlando but can't get picked up. And there are plenty of Uber users that live outside of the Orlando city limits.

Also note that the general area around Orlando includes 5 separate counties (Orange, Lake, Osceola, Seminole and Reedy Creek) none of which have offered any opposition to Uber. Orlando City pretty much stands alone. The only Mayor Mears could buy most likely.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I heard from someone that the Sacramento city council is considering a proposal..to institute a minimum per mile rate of $3.00 in city limits.. $4.00 from the airport and a maximum of $5.50.. This would affect all TNR.. including uber..
> 
> If true, and it passes..it would be a game changer..
> 
> ...


I'm on board with this, $3 a mile is what is needed to operate a vehicle, profitably. Fewer trips, but we'd stay busy enough. I used to drive for yellow before uber, we were busy at their higher rates. People pay it all the time, no problem. We'd win on service, so it would be a win win.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

From my knowledge all airport trips are caped at a certain rate, it had been like this forever, pretty much every state.


----------

